# New guy from Columbus Ohio



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome back to snowboarding! I basically took 5 years off during college and was surprised to see how much the sport & the tech had changed. 

BTW, which bumps in SE michigan did you start on? That's my 'hood!


----------



## SlowRoller (Dec 12, 2009)

Mainly Alpine Valley, and Brighton.

I'm originally from around Toledo so those were close.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

right on! I hit Pine Knob most often because I work about 10 miles south of PK off I-75. I'm usually good to hit Alpine 2-3x per winter, but I've never been to Brighton. Cheers!


----------



## jayte9905 (Dec 15, 2009)

Im from around there too. Ive only been boarding once. Went to holly. now im looking into getting a board.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

jayte9905 said:


> Im from around there too. Ive only been boarding once. Went to holly. now im looking into getting a board.


if you need any advice when gear shopping, feel free to PM me on here and I'll try to help you out!


----------

